# couple of Lowla & Nismo



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

well this is the first and last time I will let them play on the springpole together.
We live in a crate'n'rotate house hold already, I didnt think I would have to so early. But Lowla is a total crab lol. I really hope we can curb her aggresion before she gets much older so that we can show her without problems.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aww man she's being snooty already. what a little butt! I can't believe how big she is already, she's just about as big as Niz. Thanks for sharing Trev, you don't post them pups nearly enough


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

awww well at least you got some nice pictures


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Aww man she's being snooty already. what a little butt! I can't believe how big she is already, she's just about as big as Niz. Thanks for sharing Trev, you don't post them pups nearly enough


yeah, she's been pretty aggressive since day one. she's just getting bigger and to the point where she is able to do damage. and Nismo will get grumpy if she's too bossy. she's just got this attitude lol.
i know i need to take more pictures. i hate the camera we have now, i want a new one this one sucks.
i just gave them a bath, and Lowla was by far the worse dog i've ever had to bathe lol



ames said:


> awww well at least you got some nice pictures


yeah, it took a while


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Great pics Trev! It's to bad that Lowla is truly turning into a bitch.....She is very cute


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Gosh she growing so fast! I think she'd look good in a nice royal purple collar


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

She has a lovely rear how tall is she?


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Looking good Trev !


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

awwww so cute!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

D'AWWWWWWWWW Niz she is a snot like Riley!!!!!! :woof: lol!!!
she is beautiful btw, really like her color.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Trev, look at how big Lowla is getting, great pics though, thanks for these I been waiting patiently  Hugs


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> Gosh she growing so fast! I think she'd look good in a nice royal purple collar


i know she's shooting up like a weed. 
i was thinking a hot pink nylon with a baby blue over it. im going to get started on that today!



davidfitness83 said:


> She has a lovely rear how tall is she?


she's about 17" at the withers. she didnt stay a small pup for long/



Mach0 said:


> Looking good Trev !





performanceknls said:


> awwww so cute!





RileyRoo said:


> D'AWWWWWWWWW Niz she is a snot like Riley!!!!!! :woof: lol!!!
> she is beautiful btw, really like her color.





apbtmom76 said:


> OMG Trev, look at how big Lowla is getting, great pics though, thanks for these I been waiting patiently  Hugs


thanks guys


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

What cuties!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

She's getting so big already!Does she only act like a butt to nismo when they're playing or all the time?Pretty Girl and Hera act fine together lounging around in the house but I can't take them outside together to play or they will start fighting.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

lowla is gettin so big!!! kool pics


----------



## Skank (Feb 11, 2010)

D*** son you still taking that much of a chance you should know better by now


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

dixieland said:


> She's getting so big already!Does she only act like a butt to nismo when they're playing or all the time?Pretty Girl and Hera act fine together lounging around in the house but I can't take them outside together to play or they will start fighting.


they're ok lounging around the house, their getting better at it anyway.
they just cant go out and play, it ends up in one of them getting mad at another. lol



Skank said:


> D*** son you still taking that much of a chance you should know better by now


she's 4 months, just getting to the point where she can do damage. we dont let them play really at all. this was a one time thing


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

man shes gettin big apparently her attitude is also lol Cali is a lil bitch too but the others dont hesitate to put her in place lol Luna is queen bee around here and pepper is cal's mom so she has no problem checkin her butt lol


----------

